# Do you like cats?



## AshOrLey (May 28, 2016)

Do you like cats?


----------



## Igor (May 26, 2010)

I didn't used to think that I was a "cat person," but after rescuing three newborns from a garbage dump and later having another three newborns dumped on me, I've got a bit of a soft spot for them (my horde, I call them, are outdoor cats but are fed every night and have full run of a massive shed.) Yup.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I do _like_ them. I'm not sure I would gush and say I love them. I'm not a 'cat person' in that there are a number of animals I like more than cats, and I happen to be Very allergic to them (alas!), but I do like them, the are cute and beautiful and nice to pet. I like Big cats more than house cats - Lions are definitely among my favorite animals (along with deer and rabbits).


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

rofl
only option is yes


----------



## shinedowness (Dec 11, 2017)

Yes because of reasons, no because of other reasons.


----------



## Sir Kanra (Jun 27, 2017)

I have had only cats growing up, and had identified and bonded with them quite a bit throughout childhood. Therefore, I've always and still do have a soft spot for them and even say in a lot of ways I'm like a cat. So most definitely.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

AshOrLey said:


> Do you like cats?


cats cats cats cats catscats cAAAATS


----------



## intjonn (Apr 20, 2013)

No I don't love cats. I find them a source of amusement but I'm not a psychological cripple to them. They can be quite entertainning but like all entertainment at some point the show must end and I move along. A friend of mine is a 'cat person' and whenever she travels somewhere with her boyfriend I always take care of her cats. GAWD - you can't 'love' a person anymore than that for fucking sakes. Feeding cats & cleaning 2 litter boxes.......... tha is the true definition of an act of love for a friend.


*<<<<<<-----------------take it frum a koon!*







Now dogs are a total nuther thing. They're like taking care of a two year old for 15 fuking years. Needy fuckin things. I run frum people with dogs - people with dogs are insecure control freek fukers that will take that leash & tie it around my neck if I'm stupid enough to let them..........


----------



## Mez (May 3, 2017)

Do you mean as food? Yes, cats are tasty af.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Mez said:


> Do you mean as food? Yes, cats are tasty af.


with a side of rice and red wine
yum:kitteh:


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

I love cats and cats love me. But then...so do dogs. And frogs. And rabbits. And toads. And certain insects to0 also as well, including but not limited to planthoppers, damselflies, and moths.
roud:


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

I get along quite well with cats. I am allergic to them, but it's not nearly as bad as my dog allergy. Being allergic sucks because people don't understand that I don't dislike their animals, but I can't touch them or be in an enclosed space with them for very long.
I am presently annoyed with a couple of neighborhood cats who are digging up my gardens and pooping in them. Their owners don't change their litter boxes so they are out looking for anyplace with some loose soil to dig up and cover their shit. I'm far more annoyed with the neighbors who don't care about my gardens.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Cats are amazing animals, so fluffy, affectionate, intelligent, clean, independent, graceful and deadly. <3


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

I like cats alot, they're awesome. Even though this one particular cat where I live is sabotaging my garden by knocking over the basil plant. :frustrating:


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

I live for my cat, she saves me every day. :kitteh:


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

intjonn said:


> No I don't love cats. I find them a source of amusement
> 
> 
> food or amusement?
> ...


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Cats are the best!


----------



## Lunescope (Jan 26, 2018)

I absolutely love cats, they're definitely one of my favorite animals - and I pretty much love any animal. I'm also kind of allergic to cats, but I've had cats my whole life. I get pretty bad allergies around other cats, but for some reason the cat I have doesn't give me any problems, and she's a really fluffy cat too haha. Not sure why


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Damn I miss my cat.

They are the best companions


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Wisteria said:


> Damn I miss my cat.
> 
> They are the best companions


yea, I miss my pussy too
I had a addadicktome me last year and haven't felt the same since


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

Love cats. I'm not an animal lover, just a cat lover.

As I write this, my cats are athletically chasing each other around the house, knocking stuff over as they go and occasionally climbing the curtains right up to the ceiling in the process. You have to love cats to be able to stand having cats.


----------



## Thunal33 (Oct 22, 2018)

This poll isn't biased at all.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I love their curiosity, their attitude, and their sense of independence. They'll let you know when they want something.


----------



## Sour Roses (Dec 30, 2015)

I love forward cats... dog-cats we call them.

Our Frosty is a dog-cat. He never lets the dogs tell him what to do. Sticks his face in their bowls while they're eating and makes them share (they do). Sleeps in their beds whether they like it or not. 
He's so confident, he plunks himself down in the middle of the main walking area on our tile floor, and lets the people tromp around him without ever worrying about his stretched out tail or exposed belly. I poke his belly with my foot several times a day, he just rolls to show me more of it, and never lashes with fang & claw in a "gotcha!" move, like a typical cat would.

He's an in/out kitty since we live on a farm and both Frosty & his son Oreo take care of/scare off rats, ect, from our barn, and help keep our poultry safe from other small predators like possums.
But it's winter, so he's been spending most of his time inside, dependent on his meowy requests, and all afternoon he's been in his target box under the plant grow lamp. He has to grow bigger, after all.
Now his son, adorable coloring aside, is harder to "love", because he always acts like a scaredy cat, no matter what we do. Almost like we didn't raise him and feed him everyday, he doesn't think too much of us. Hmmpf.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

I like them, but I'm allergic to them. People respond to this with "just get a hairless cat then" which is great and all, but it's not just their fur I'm allergic to--if I get so much as a tiny accidental scratch, it gets super red and swollen.

I think I'll stick with dogs.


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

Temizzle said:


> Thas right bich u better


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

Sybow said:


> Love me some pussy.



:tongue: 
hahaha Sybow loves the pussy


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

What if a cat got judged on the basis of their behaviour instead of cute looks, all the stuff they can get away with 
just imagen cats looking really ugly...
and if you then start to think what if psychopaths looked as cute as cats does...:shocked:
what could _they _get away with :shocked:


----------



## Ode to Trees (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, they are amazing. They have the ability to show an incredible range of emotion via their eyes. They are also weird and hilarious. However, do not expect them to recognize what they did wrong. They will do some damage to your couch and then hide and act clueless.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

One of our kittens just took a tiny mech figure off a bookshelf and replaced it with a toy mouse.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

No I love cats. Just got a new tabby he’s incredible.. A rescue. Have two now


----------



## Shilo (Jan 2, 2019)

I went with Cats are awesome, I love cats.


----------



## Atom (Jul 20, 2018)

I don’t remember if I already answered but my love for cats is so boundless I’ll state again that I adore them.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah, they're okay.

* *




I love cats.


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

This is the most dissapointing cat loving poll ever conducted!
WHERE THE HELL WAS OPTION E/ ALL OF THE ABOVE!!!!!
:ball::typingneko::lovekitty::fall::cat::chat02::coldneko:


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Sometimes...


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Just Peachy (Jan 2, 2018)

My avatar probably gives it away. :kitteh:


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

I love cats
with a side of rice and a nice red wine


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

vinniebob said:


> I love cats
> with a side of rice and a nice red wine


That is just called Asian cuisine...


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> That is just called Asian cuisine...


yea, catoneseh:


----------



## ShashaCruz (Jul 20, 2018)

actually I lik big doggers better except for sleep time


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

No. I only loved one. But ever since, no. Couldn't care less about other cats, and I refuse to live with someone else's cat.


----------



## musixxal (Nov 14, 2018)

i used to have cats as a child, and it would greatly surprise me how aggressive they would get when food was distributed. each cat would pounce, refuse to share and run to a corner with his or her food. now as an adult and a non-pet owner, i wonder if that's normal or if my nanny back in the day wasn't feeding our cats frequently enough.

i don't think i would mind having a pet cat one day- but in general, i'm not really into animals so it might not work out. it all depends on the personality of the cat, i think.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

vinniebob said:


> yea, catoneseh:


Do you ever see strays around Chinese or Japanese restaurants? :wink:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Kittens are annoying. Cats are K.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Kittens are annoying. Cats are K.


Cappys are annoying! Cat/Puppy


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> Cappys are annoying! Cat/Puppy


What about CatDogs? That was a good show.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> What about CatDogs? That was a good show.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> Do you ever see strays around Chinese or Japanese restaurants? :wink:


never
but I do hear a lot of meowing coming from the kitchenh:


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Kittens are annoying. Cats are K.



kittens make for good nuggets
dip them in orange sauce 1st


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

A2ZImaBee said:


>


Another 90's classic that I experienced as a child. It wasn't really a classic back then.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

vinniebob said:


> kittens make for good nuggets
> dip them in orange sauce 1st


Mmm nuggets. Too bad all I got here is baked chicken. I'll be sure to drive by your house next Saturday when I return to the frozen wasteland.


----------



## Tomie (Jul 29, 2018)

I really like cats, they are the easiest animal to communicate with


----------



## revolutioninthot (Oct 20, 2018)

I love cats but I think the main question I have is will cats ever like me :,)


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> What about CatDogs? That was a good show.


No idea, I was being serious though lol I adopted a 6month old cat for my daughter last Valentines day (hers vanished the year prior) and it has a puppy personality. I have never been so smothered by a cat, ever! Her kitty palace has helped elevate some of it.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm more of a dog person but a neighbor's cat used to climb the fence & sit on my lap in the backyard when I had a cigar. Didn't seem to mind the smoke. A cat's been roaming the neighborhood at night, not sure if it's a stray or pet but I put a bowl of dry cat food, water & a folded blanket at my front door when it's freezing & it's been stopping by to eat. I posted a pic on the local neighborhood website in case someone's missing it but no replies. Can't take it inside, my dog would quickly kill it. We had a cat when I was a kid. Very aloof. Used to disappear for a few days & come back with lizards & rats it killed. Came home with a dead bat once. Found an injured kitten in my front yard, got it fixed up at the vet & gave it to a guy who wanted it for his daughter. So friendly, it followed her around like a puppy. Cats have a wide range of personalities. Some I like, others want nothing to do with humans.


----------



## faithhealing (Dec 20, 2017)

I wouldn't trust someone who doesn't like cats. If we're being real.


----------



## BillyB (Jan 15, 2019)

me when i see a cat....




:exterminate:


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

People who don't like cats can't be trusted


----------



## CalmingCat (Jan 8, 2019)

... Hi.


----------



## TranquilMindGun (Aug 22, 2018)

I love ani MERS! Including cats.


----------



## rishabhpuri (Jan 22, 2019)

yes


----------



## johnny2046 (Jan 22, 2021)

I love animals in general, but cats are one of my favorites. Like not only pets, but felidae in general. They are predators, but also they can be so graceful and glorious, but lazy, fluffy and playful at the same time. However, I always had cats. I feel so cozy when a small fluffy bump walking around in the house or is sleeping and chilling next to me. I feel so relaxed when my cats are around. I love all of them, because of their individual behavior, how they show their love and loyalty. Some people say that cats manipulate humans and are selfish. I don't think so. Cars have their individuals just like people. So yeah, I am definitely a cat person.

Source:🥇¿What Eats A Lion? - whateats.net


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I love cats <3 ( - _ - ; ) Miiiiiaw <3


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Who doesn't? They are curious, graceful, playful, mischievous, and think they own humans, not the other way around.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

I like animals and especially pets in general. I think I'm more of a dog person but I do like cats, yes.


----------



## blossomier (Jul 24, 2020)

I. Love. Cats. Three of them own me.

I got my first cat as a kid: I was 6 years old. I still live with her. I also have two other cats. Seriously, I'm not religious but cats are a blessing. When they chose you as their favorite human in the house... That feels great. When they follow you around the house, sit on your lap when you're using the computer, reading a book or watching TV. They have personality. My three cats are pretty different from each other - and that's one of the reasons I love cats so much. They won't do things to make you happy, but they will behave on their own.


----------



## The courier (Jan 31, 2021)

I do like certain cats depends on the temperament (haha) I think I am allergic to them, I get itchy afterwards or maybe because it was a stray cat hmmm.


----------



## taixfai (Mar 30, 2020)

Don't love 'em, don't hate 'em. I like petting them and I don't mind it if they lick me. They're the only animal other than birds allowed to lick me ;;;>_>


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

@taixfai doesn't seem too threathening for a cat


----------



## taixfai (Mar 30, 2020)

Electra said:


> @taixfai doesn't seem too threathening for a cat


Ah?


----------

